# When your computer can't read a memory card...



## recycled (Sep 2, 2008)

I recently bought a card from an online store for my camera, and I haven't been able to transfer the pictures to my computer. Is there anything I can do about this? For the record, I am technologically challenged. Please be specific with your instructions.

I forgot to mention that it has been suggested that the card could be fake, but I don't want to accuse the seller of anything unless I'm sure. How can you tell the difference anyway?


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

So the card might be fake? Fake as in the brand of the card, or fake as in a non working card? Well from reading your post I think you have pictures stored on the card right? Usually your camera will come with a USB hookup. It is a cord that hooks up to your computer. You can google USB to find a picture of what the end of a USB cord looks like. If you have the cord you will most likely also have to install the given software that came with your camera.


----------



## recycled (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, I wasn't kidding when I said I'm technologically challenged. There are two kind of fake cards? I believe it's the non-working type (I checked the brand name on Amazon, it seems to be legit), although would a non-working fake card be able to store any files at all? 

I know what a USB is (fortunately). I have another memory card and my computer can read that one just fine. It's the new card that's giving me trouble. 

Some people have told me I need to format the new card on the computer to make it work, but this is where I'm lost. I've tried searching the computer, but it can't seem to detect my new card at all, much less format it.

Give up and send it back?


----------



## ElectricVolcano (Apr 15, 2008)

What kind of card is it? SD, microSD, etc.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

do you have a card reader?


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Your camera can read and use it but not the computer? Can you take pics with the camera and then view them on the card with the camera? If not then you probably need to format the card. The option exists somewhere in the camera. Warning-Formatting will eliminate all your pictures on that card. If the camera can read it but the computer cannot that's much more difficult. I have that problem right now with my computer not reading the card whlie in a card reader but it should still work when you connect the camera to the computer with the card in it. If it doesn't I'm debating trying to format it with my computer first and then I might have to reformat with my camera. 

Cheap cards have a much higher chance of not working with your computer or camera. I got a cheaper brand (patriot) and it wouldn't work properly even after formatting multiple times. I've decided to always get SanDisk cards since then. These are about the best quality common cards you can get and the couple extra bucks is worth it.


----------



## recycled (Sep 2, 2008)

I haven't read the last reply properly, but this is what my card says:

SanDisk
SDHC Card (2)
4 GB

ETA: Yeah, I've reformatted the card on my camera. There were two options, and because I wasn't sure which option to pick I just tried both of them. It still didn't work.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

From your post, it sounds like you've successfully taken pictures and stored them on the questionable card using your camera. 

I'd say that sounds like it isn't a problem with the card itself. What you might be able to do is connect the camera directly to your computer (while the card is still in your camera). Is there a port or usb connection on the camera itself? Then you can transfer the pictures from your camera onto your computer. You may need a driver (which should come with your camera) installed on your computer to do this. Check the instructions that came with your camera.

Edit: basically what sebfontain said.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

If you can take pictures on it and you've formatted it then I'd have to also go with it probably not being the card. Then again you said you can get another card to work? Is that in the camera connected to the computer or in a card reader/slot directly connected to the computer? You still haven't said if you are connecting through the camera or not. Occasionally like with one of my cards the computer can't read it directly for some reason. My other computer reads it but comes up with the wrong size. It says 4.2gb on a 1gb card. Sometimes you need the camera to translate for the computer.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

How old is your SD card reader? Older SD card readers can't read SDHC cards.


----------

